# BJ Vs Diaz Official



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> danawhite Dana White
> This is crazy but here we go again! You wanted it so you got it. Penn vs Diaz Oct 27th in Vegas


twitter


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

[DISCLAIMER]I'm drinking my fourth whiskey on ice right now

Dana must be mad at Diaz. He pulled him from a fight he would walk away from unharmed and puts him in against BJ out of all people.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

He meant 29th, but yeah, awesome stuff.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Dana- "I can't trust that Diaz will show up to Vegas for the pay per view. I can't trust his word anymore. Unless it is just for the co-main event, then I can totally take him for his word. But we really wanted to punish him for not showing up for the press conference by letting him fight the greatest lightweight fighter in the history of MMA.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

This is just a crazy ass week.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

Penn by UD !! Woooo


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Think it's safe to say he didn't wanna get out-wrestled and ducked GSP.

Sad thing is, BJ Penn ain't Paul Daley and when he hits your ass, you're goin' to the fuckin' ground and he won't let you recover, he'll slap a submission on your ass and choke you the **** out.

Let's hope for a Penn/Stevenson or Penn/Diego act 2, show the world this fucker ain't on your level, BJ.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Penn by outgrappling, and outstriking (out-everythinging) Diaz. Penn by UD.

Edit: This card takes place two days after my birthday. Thank you dana, this is the best present ever!


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

Penn, Please Choke This P*ssy Out!!!


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

I got Diaz by 3rd round TKO/rear-naked. Diaz has a chin made of granite and I know his cardio will outlast BJ's it's just a matter of time.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Brilliant ! Can't wait for this ! It has indeed been a north of crazy week in MMA land.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

PLEASE BJ, PLEASE punish this assclown.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

c-dub said:


> I got Diaz by 3rd round TKO/rear-naked. Diaz has a chin made of granite and I know his cardio will outlast BJ's it's just a matter of time.


Penn's never been hurt standing in his entire career and he's never been submitted, either. Penn has a better chin than Diaz has, and is as good, if not better at BJJ than Diaz is.

Penn takes this fight everywhere it goes, except cardio (but it's only 3 rounds, so won't be too big of a deal).


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

This is actually one of my dream fights. Can't fooking wait.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope Diaz starts trash talking, i'd like to see these two going off on each other.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

c-dub said:


> I got Diaz by 3rd round TKO/rear-naked. Diaz has a chin made of granite and I know his cardio will outlast BJ's it's just a matter of time.


Dude, Diaz is fucked.

This fight has to go three rounds, and only three, and when BJ's motivated, he's one of the scariest men in the world. Everyone thinks Diaz will win based on cardio but you can believe this will be Motivated BJ.

This is gonna be a massacre, and BJ's gonna hurt him, he's gonna finish him, he's gonna lick the blood off his gloves, and he's gonna move on.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

The anticipation before the first round is going to be huge. Can't wait to see the fireworks start early, both will be ready for war, the stand up should be exquisite to watch, and the ground stuff should be all kinds of fun. I love watching fights where the guys can bang, and also have good subs, but neither have much wrestling.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Dude, Diaz is fucked.
> 
> This fight has to go three rounds, and only three, and when BJ's motivated, he's one of the scariest men in the world. Everyone thinks Diaz will win based on cardio but you can believe this will be Motivated BJ.
> 
> This is gonna be a massacre, and BJ's gonna hurt him, he's gonna finish him, he's gonna lick the blood off his gloves, and he's gonna move on.


How high will he be after licking Diaz' s blood? :thumb02:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

YES, my boy BJ is going to destroy.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Diaz is the better boxer. Penn is the better grappler. Diaz has the heart and cardio. Penn has the chin made of granite.

God damn, what a fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

EastonAssassin said:


> How high will he be after licking Diaz' s blood? :thumb02:


On second though he better not, he might fail the post fight drug test.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> I hope Diaz starts trash talking, i'd like to see these two going off on each other.


 Yeah. Diaz will start this, and BJ is never slow to respond. By the time the fight comes around, the shit will be really on.

Weigh ins should be good


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

It'll be interesting. BJ trained with the Diaz brothers, so I'm not sure if there's some kind of mutual respect or if there's going to be shit talking:

BJ's training partners

This is a few years old though...


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

"Sean Sh-, Nick Diaz your dead!"

War Penn!!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Rusko said:


> If Bj is going to fight Diaz, i'm gonna go and say that UFC is protecting their poster boy GSP.


Or i'm really look to much into conspiracies.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooo yeah! now 2 great fights on this card again xD love to see these fights in any combination lol


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Amazing fight. I can't wait!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Great fight, but I would loved this fight to be a 5 rounds.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Knowing DW, I'm pretty sure he's given a private bonus incentive to BJ to teach Nick a lesson. As for the fight itself, Penn will need to unload in the early rounds because his cardio won't be able to keep up with Nick. If it goes beyond round 2 I'd give it to Nick (even though I think he should be kicked off the UFC). So hopefully BJ busts a nut on him early on. WAR PENN!!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think Penn outstrikes Diaz here. Diaz doesn't have the speed or headmovement to outbox Penn IMO.



edit: and anyone who thinks this fight is touching the ground (not from a knockdown) is crazy.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Penn seems the most motivated when his opponent either poses a major challenge for him to rise to or talks shit. Hopefully Diaz does both and we see a complete monster.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Well in the last UFC events we saw two fighters from the old guard come back and get impressive W's in the UFC...why not Penn? I still think that Diaz is going to win the fight in the 3rd. Penn won't be able to knock him out cold and if he knocks him down he won't want to follow him to the ground. Even if they both have great BJJ I still don't see Penn in a hurry to be in Diaz's guard.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War. Diaz.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Please motivated BJ! Please!!! Penn is better than Diaz at everything; he should take this. Please embarrass him and make him wish he didn't run away from GSP.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

lol credit to dana and the gang on this one. every time i wake up there is crazy news this week

this should be a crazy fight. i just hope they both perform coz i love them both and ww needs them imo


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Still dissapointed. Not a Penn fan at all. But good God I'll be rooting for Penn to **** him up.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Still dissapointed. Not a Penn fan at all. But good God I'll be rooting for Penn to **** him up.


This! 

I'm going to be honest I'm surprised Dana is allowing Nick to be in the Co- Main Event! 

Please BJ destroy that bum.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow i'm PUMPED for this fight. 

I can't wait to see if Diaz tries to pull off his tough-guy shit on Penn. If he does it'll be comical to watch BJ laugh it off.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

i do not care what most of the people will say but i believe gsp threw a sissy girl like fit about diaz no showing and asked for a new opponent. deep down inside gsp is afraid of diaz and everything that has happened is evidence of it. putting penn against diaz is what the fans did not want to see, we were promised champion vs champion instead we get dana white doing and saying things in order to attempt to make everyone happy including st pierre and contradicts everything he says. diaz has always showed up to his fights no matter how befuddled he is

im done


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

usernamewoman said:


> i do not care what most of the people will say but i believe gsp threw a sissy girl like fit about diaz no showing and asked for a new opponent. deep down inside gsp is afraid of diaz and everything that has happened is evidence of it. putting penn against diaz is what the fans did not want to see, we were promised champion vs champion instead we get dana white doing and saying things in order to attempt to make everyone happy including st pierre and contradicts everything he says. diaz has always showed up to his fights no matter how befuddled he is
> 
> im done


Ya, no.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

usernamewoman said:


> i do not care what most of the people will say but i believe gsp threw a sissy girl like fit about diaz no showing and asked for a new opponent. deep down inside gsp is afraid of diaz and everything that has happened is evidence of it. putting penn against diaz is what the fans did not want to see, we were promised champion vs champion instead we get dana white doing and saying things in order to attempt to make everyone happy including st pierre and contradicts everything he says. diaz has always showed up to his fights no matter how befuddled he is
> 
> im done


If GSP did throw a fit he had every right to.

But be real, Diaz was never a legit threat to him, sadly Condit's not much more of one, GSP's head and shoulders above the entire 170 lb division, the way he beat the hell out of Fitch just showed that the division's got a long way to go before they catch up with Frenchy.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I think Condit gives GSP a good challenge. Guy has KO power in his striking and a sick bottom game. Condit will give GSP a better fight than Diaz could of.

Ill take BJ to finish Diaz. BJ looks to be motivated which is a scray prospect for any would be opponent.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

usernamewoman said:


> i do not care what most of the people will say but* i believe gsp threw a sissy girl like fit about diaz no showing and asked for a new opponent. deep down inside gsp is afraid of diaz and everything that has happened is evidence of it.* putting penn against diaz is what the fans did not want to see, we were promised champion vs champion instead we get dana white doing and saying things in order to attempt to make everyone happy including st pierre and contradicts everything he says. diaz has always showed up to his fights no matter how befuddled he is
> 
> im done


This is so uttterly funny I can't stop laughing. :thumb02:​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rygu said:


> Wow i'm PUMPED for this fight.
> 
> I can't wait to see if Diaz tries to pull off his tough-guy shit on Penn. If he does it'll be comical to watch BJ laugh it off.


If he puts his hands out like a smart ass BJ will lay him out. BJ isn't Paul Daley, when BJ gets Diaz reeling BJ will follow him down with absolutely no fear.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

A cool dude from facebook made this, i'm still laughing

http://www.megavideo.com/v/DQ87LNIU0aea05e60a1a4bd2135bf93aa180d94a2


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

EastonAssassin said:


> Penn, Please Choke This P*ssy Out!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toxic said:


> If he puts his hands out like a smart ass BJ will lay him out. BJ isn't Paul Daley, when BJ gets Diaz reeling BJ will follow him down with absolutely no fear.


I would love for Diaz to drop his hands, talk shit and get put on his ass just like Sherk did, but I still want BJ to carve his face up.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not hoping on Diaz dropping his hands I'm counting on it. If he tries to do that to BJ he might be seeing a knee in the face.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

You "think" Diaz will drop his hands against BJ. NO. You KNOW Diaz will drop his hands and call BJ a bitch to his face. "STOCKTON MOTHER FUCKER". I can't wait to see how Beej reacts.

I'm so excited for this fight it's ridiculous.

This is going to be a war for the ages and I mean a ******* war.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

*here we go*

I'm going to try and be nice so I dont get in trouble but... will there ever be a day that these topics are talked about with some basic intelligence? I mean get serious.

Can we stop saying Diaz is afraid or ducking someone or would have been mauled. Its obvious to dead ass Ray Charles the one thing Diaz isn't is scarred. Say hes crazy, say hes a punk, at least that's true but the other just makes you look like an idiot.

GSP has been boring for a while you liking him doesn't change reality. And the Convict fight now is much easier for him.


The BJ match up is a much harder fight for Diaz. He may or may not have lost to GSP but he sure the hell wasnt going to get knocked thats fantasy talk. He may have been humped and we could have wished for a war. And BJ isnt going to lay him out I mean wake up. Do you even watch the fights its not an opinion look at the damn history it drives a sane person nuts. 

Dont you all feel like we just got the shell game pulled on us. It just seems like we got screwed. It all just makes me sick honestly.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

This is the 3rd of my 3 most wanted Diaz fights.

Diaz vs Mayhem
Diaz vs Condit
Diaz vs BJ


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

cursedbat said:


> I'm going to try and be nice so I dont get in trouble but... will there ever be a day that these topics are talked about with some basic intelligence? I mean get serious.
> 
> Can we stop saying Diaz is afraid or ducking someone or would have been mauled. Its obvious to dead ass Ray Charles the one thing Diaz isn't is scarred. Say hes crazy, say hes a punk, at least that's true but the other just makes you look like an idiot.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to keep an open mind and realize that I do not know the facts as to what happend with Nick and his no-shows, etc. I am kind of confused as to why Dana would drop Nick from the main event and say he is done with Nick... but then is cool with him fighting BJ. 

Strange few days to say the least, can't remember anything like this going down ever so nothing to compare it to really. As much as I wanted to see Diaz/GSP, the two fights we are getting now are still solid. 

The way i'm looking at it now is, Shields had to fight a UFC guy before he got a shot, now lets let Nick prove he deserves a shot by beating a UFC fighter, not some Strikeforce fighters.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

According to wikipedia this match between bj and diaz is a title elimentaor.. any truth to that?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

damn it i was afraid that this fight was going to happin  these guys are t the top of my favorite fighters list and i dont want them fighting each other for i dont want either one to lose. its gunna be a great fight but damn i dont want to see it


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry I'm still just fuming. The Diaz GSP fight was so good on so many levels I've waited so many years for it. I dont care about this drama or that drama with peoples opinions especially when they are biased. It was Darth Vader vs Luke. It was Strikeforce vs UFC. It was so many things and now its a whole other scenario that just seems like we got worked.

Is Diaz vs BJ a great fight...yes. But personally its wrong for myself as a fan right now on so many levels also.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

cursedbat said:


> I'm going to try and be nice so I dont get in trouble but... will there ever be a day that these topics are talked about with some basic intelligence? I mean get serious.
> 
> Can we stop saying Diaz is afraid or ducking someone or would have been mauled. Its obvious to dead ass Ray Charles the one thing Diaz isn't is scarred. Say hes crazy, say hes a punk, at least that's true but the other just makes you look like an idiot.
> 
> ...


Well, Diaz fans got screwed by Diaz.

His **** ups have only increased my interest in the main event, I like Condit and now have a fighter in the main event I'll root for, and well, I hate Diaz and love BJ, we all know who I'll be rooting for.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I want to see BJ get a win but I think Diaz takes this. He'll come out, start taunting, peppering BJ, and then start working the body. BJ will probably be gassed late in the second and that's no shot against his cardio, Diaz just does that to people, no matter who they are. UD for Diaz


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Yeah. Diaz will start this, and BJ is never slow to respond. By the time the fight comes around, the shit will be really on.
> 
> Weigh ins should be good


Weigh ins will be good......If Diaz shows up.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BWoods said:


> I want to see BJ get a win but I think Diaz takes this. He'll come out, start taunting, peppering BJ, and then start working the body. BJ will probably be gassed late in the second and that's no shot against his cardio, Diaz just does that to people, no matter who they are. UD for Diaz


Diaz has been doing this against Paul Daley and Cyborg, not BJ Penn. Check out Sherk, Kenny, Diego, Hughes, they all got a taste of the BJ Penn that Nick Diaz is probably gonna get.

He puts his hands down, he'll get a very harsh reality check in the form of BJ Penn ******* him up.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Think it's safe to say he didn't wanna get out-wrestled and ducked GSP.
> 
> Let's hope for a Penn/Stevenson or Penn/Diego act 2, show the world this fucker ain't on your level, BJ.


HAHAHAH. Are you serious? You are obviously a troll. What will you say when Penn gets his ass beat?? I'm sure you were one of those people who said that Semtex would beat Diaz too. Even Diaz wins you won't admit to anything, you will just come up with another troll attack either way.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

BWoods said:


> I want to see BJ get a win but I think Diaz takes this. He'll come out, start taunting, peppering BJ, and then start working the body. BJ will probably be gassed late in the second and that's no shot against his cardio, Diaz just does that to people, no matter who they are. UD for Diaz



Everyone keeps comparing BJ's Cardio to Dick Diaz's. Well, let me ask everyone, who's cardio do you think is better, BJ's or Diego Sanchez's?
How did that turn out for Diego?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


qft :happy04:

I think it's possible for BJ to win by cut, decision or even TKO. Even though Nick's chin is outstanding, it will surely be tested when they fight.

I think Nick has the advantage here, he has the reach and height and knows how to fight "tall". Both fighters are excellent at range awareness, both have good technique (standing I give the overall edge to Penn), and both aren't afraid of getting hit. Penn has great timing, Nick has good combinations in the pocket. Nick has awesome cardio, Penn has good power. It will be close but I think Nick by TKO b body shot in the mid 3rd round (or flurry TKO after body shot).


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

A1yola06 said:


> HAHAHAH. Are you serious? You are obviously a troll. What will you say when Penn gets his ass beat?? I'm sure you were one of those people who said that Semtex would beat Diaz too. Even Diaz wins you won't admit to anything, you will just come up with another troll attack either way.


How exactly is he trolling?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Hold on... what about Penn vs Diaz! Has Diaz officially been cut? If not, maybe this most glorious matchup can be arranged??


Haha! When I made this post yesterday morning ( first! ) I never in a million years imagined Dana would do it. This is awesome. The UFC rocks. Diaz rocks. Penn rocks. GSP rocks. MMAF rocks!!! Yes, I'm happy!!!


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome fight LOL..... Nick is not a wrestler so cardio won't be an issue in this fight. Should be a fun fight to watch.


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

I think a lot of people are counting Diaz out in this fight, I don't think he's gonna get f****d up at all, I'm expecting an intense close fight that will probably go to the judges.

I also think Diaz's no shows at press conferences are down to GAD (General Anxiety Disorder) it's a nasty condition to have and if that's the case I sympathise with him as I know people who suffer with it. 

That does not excuse the fact that if he had a problem he should have contacted Dana (which he should have) but I believe his pride is what stopped him from doing so as it takes a lot of humility to admit and tell people you suffer from mental health.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

AWESOME! So psyched for this. Everything is going to be epic - trash talk, weigh ins, the fight. SICK!

Just watched Diaz vs Daley and forgot how exciting that fight was. Shame BJ is 100% better than Daley, I'm thinking UD for Penn - potential FOTY.

Wouldn't be surprised if it was 29-28 across the board with Diaz coming out strong in the 3rd - potential 28-28 draw.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Going to be interesting to see if Diaz trash talks before and during this fight. 

A pissed off BJ Is scary!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Penn's cardio will be fine for a 3 rounder against Diaz. Diaz has better hands (not by much) than Penn but his defense leaves a lot to be desired. 

Everyone keeps mentioning Diaz's chin...he gets rocked almost every fight. Penn has never even been slightly hurt by a punch, he destroys Diaz in the chin department, headmovement and overall grappling. His BJJ is on another level to Diaz.

I said before that I was more excited for Condit vs Penn than this fight. I was in denial. Now this fight if official I'm like a giddy child in a toy store.

CANNOT FREAKIN WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

If BJ can't finish Diaz in the 1st rd and/or the first half of the 2nd rd, i believe he could get in some trouble.

Diaz may not be a wrestler and he doesn't have the skills to create a fight that could force BJ's cardio to go downhill.

But Diaz's style can be extremely suffocating. 

I see BJ as the clear favorite at the start of the fight. 
He is faster than Diaz and his striking is one of the "sharpest" in the UFC. His combinations could cause Diaz a lot of trouble in the early parts of this fight. If BJ tags Diaz - wich he will - and knocks him down, he will follow up, because BJ "ain't no pus*y" and he's not afraid of jumping into Diaz's guard.

Question is: if BJ tries to finish Diaz and doesn't succeed in the process, how much will his that take away from his gas tank for the 2nd and 3rd rd?!

If he slows down just a fraction for the 2nd rd, Diaz will capitalize on this and he will force BJ to fight his fight. Wich means: a war of attrition. If Diaz gets BJ with his back to the cage and starts onloading his crazy combinations - especially to the body - BJ will be in trouble.

I am curious to see if BJ tries to go for the takedowns and just make it a grppling fight, but i doubt it - it didn't work against Fitch and Diaz is a great grappler also.


Should be a great fight.

_PS: if both GSP and BJ win their fights, i really hope the UFC won't give BJ a title shot. I've already seen that fight..._


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

c-dub said:


> Well in the last UFC events we saw two fighters from the old guard come back and get impressive W's in the UFC...why not Penn? I still think that Diaz is going to win the fight in the 3rd. Penn won't be able to knock him out cold and if he knocks him down he won't want to follow him to the ground. Even if they both have great BJJ I still don't see Penn in a hurry to be in Diaz's guard.


Penn is the better grappler, Diaz probably couldn't sub him from the top even. Penn won't be scared to go to the ground with Diaz and if he gets top position I think it's very likely he will sub him.
Diaz is so overrated it hurts my head. Only way he wins is if penn gasses wich I doubt very much he will in a striking battle for 3 rounds.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

limba said:


> If BJ can't finish Diaz in the 1st rd and/or the first half of the 2nd rd, i believe he could get in some trouble.
> 
> Diaz may not be a wrestler and he doesn't have the skills to create a fight that could force BJ's cardio to go downhill.
> 
> ...


When was the last time BJ tried to finish someone, failed and gassed? He has perfect instincts. When he swarms, he finishes. 100% of the time. I see Diaz being no different. Sherks chin is godly, Diego can take a hell of a punch and he got sent face first into the mat within seconds. Penn beat the living crap out of Diego and looked like he could of gone another 5 rounds. I know that was at 155, but his cardio isn't THAT much worse at 170.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Came in in the early hours still pretty drunk and had a quick look on here and saw this thread and thought I was being f'ed with..

Seriously wtf? How did this happen? Stoked about the match up, but could of sworn Dana said Diaz has no business in the UFC anymore????


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> When was the last time BJ tried to finish someone, failed and gassed? He has perfect instincts. When he swarms, he finishes. 100% of the time. I see Diaz being no different. Sherks chin is godly, Diego can take a hell of a punch and he got sent face first into the mat within seconds. Penn beat the living crap out of Diego and looked like he could of gone another 5 rounds. *I know that was at 155, but his cardio isn't THAT much worse at 170.*


Thing is, BJ has fought at WW 3 times in the last 2 1/2 years. And in 2 of those fights he's shown clear signs of gassing. Granted...both those fights were against big-strong guys, who used wrestling to tire BJ out.
And, the other fight was too short. 

I'm not saying BJ will crumble like that...but as far as i know Diaz isn't easy to finish. Daley hit him pretty badly - and Diaz face planted, but he wasn't out, by no means.

Diaz can take a punch. And i believe he will take that punch and he will fall. 

The question is: how will BJ react?! The most likely answer: he will follow Diaz and try to finish him, because he isn't afraid of Diaz's subs. But, if he tries and fails, he will have a harder time than at LW for example, where he was fresh as a daisy after trying to finish Diego after rocking him...and failing in the process (1st rd i believe).

I think BJ is the favorite here, but it would be better for him to finish the fight early.

As the fight goes on, i give Diaz the advantage.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

God dammit. Pennis going to smash Diaz and then get another undeserved title shot AGAIN while Jon is left waiting in limbo... UGH.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

TraMaI said:


> God dammit. Pennis going to smash Diaz and then get another undeserved title shot AGAIN while Jon is left waiting in limbo... UGH.


Diaz is no push over.If B.J Penn is able to beat him, he deserve the title shot. Although I dont like the odds of him taking on GSP for the third time.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

limba said:


> If BJ can't finish Diaz in the 1st rd and/or the first half of the 2nd rd, i believe he could get in some trouble.
> 
> Diaz may not be a wrestler and he doesn't have the skills to create a fight that could force BJ's cardio to go downhill.
> 
> ...



I would agree with almost all of this. Penn will outstrike Diaz early, but Diaz does is very durable, has good cardio so if he wins it will be in the later part of the fight.

Penn also has a history of giving up when things don't go his way. If this were a five round fight I would give Diaz a way better chance, but in 3 rounds I expect Penn probably wins the first 2 and loses the 3rd for a UD, assuming he doesn't finish him earlier.

I am also really shocked that Dana's 'punishment' for Diaz is letting him fight Penn. It won't be the kind of money and profile as a title fight, but it's still a very valuable fight for Diaz, I'm amazed DW lets Diaz off that easy, he has cut guys for less. Win or lose, it's a gift for Diaz.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

What ever happens in this fight, I will guarantee you this. Diaz will earn some ******* respect from the mma community after this fight.

All of the fans that think Diaz is just some push over and think that BJ is going to walk straight through Diaz are in for a huge shock and reality check come fight night, I promise you that.

I'm still shocked at how a fighter like Nick, who literally puts on the most exciting fights and brawls and fights for the FANS is so hated by the community. Forget the drama, forget the attitude. We should all be FIGHT FANS first and foremost and we should all appreciate the excitement that Diaz brings to the cage every single fight.

I honestly can't call this fight, it's so evenly matched I just don't know how it's going to go down and I don't want to see either man lose. I will be egging on BJ, but at the same time, I don't want to see Nick lose....


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I believe BJ will be more than happy to destroy Diaz. BJ Penn's chin cannot be questioned, but after the Daley fight Diaz's can be. Still, Diaz has some insane recovery. I would honestly not be surprised to see BJ take Diaz down and go for some GnP after the success he had in the Fitch fight with it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> What ever happens in this fight, I will guarantee you this. Diaz will earn some ******* respect from the mma community after this fight.
> 
> All of the fans that think Diaz is just some push over and think that BJ is going to walk straight through Diaz are in for a huge shock and reality check come fight night, I promise you that.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fight fan, I'm an MMA fan, if I wanna watch fights I'll go out to the street.

I'll take a well rounded mixed martial artist like Jon Fitch who fights to win over some one dimensional striker like Dan Hardy everyday of the day of the week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> is so hated by the community.


I disagree. He has a LOT of fans. The few haters just make a lot of noise online. F*uck the internet. It don't represent shit. Diaz vs Penn is going to fill a stadium, and it wont be only because of Penn.

Other then that one small point, your post rocks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm not a fight fan, I'm an MMA fan, if I wanna watch fights I'll go out to the street.
> 
> I'll take a well rounded mixed martial artist like Jon Fitch who fights to win over some one dimensional striker like Dan Hardy everyday of the day of the week and twice on Sundays.




The funny thing is, is that the same people who say they can watch Fitch or GSP because they can appreciate the skill and don't find it boring are the same people who say Boxing is boring.







:angry04:


Doesn't Anybody Notice This! I Feel Like I'm Taking Crazy Pills, I INVENTED THE PIANO KEY NECK TIE, I INVENTED IT!!!


----------



## hugbees (Aug 8, 2010)

Please ooooo please make this a 5 round affair. Though there is a great chance this may be stopped way before hand. I just want this fight to be thorough with no bs.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm not a fight fan, I'm an MMA fan, if I wanna watch fights I'll go out to the street.
> 
> I'll take a well rounded mixed martial artist like Jon Fitch who fights to win over some one dimensional striker like Dan Hardy everyday of the day of the week and twice on Sundays.


>Implying Diaz isn't a mixed martial artist
>Implying Nick Diaz isn't one of the most well rounded fighter's in the sport
>Implying Jon Fitch is more well rounded than Nick Diaz (lolz)
>Implying Dan Hardy is relevant to this discussion and comparing him to Diaz?

So much wrong with your post it's not even funny. How can you hate a human being so much you don't even know? It's worrying.

You're not a fight fan, but as I recall, you used to rep The Korean Zombie in your sig. Obviously that wasn't because he was involved in one of the most exciting brawls in MMA history. No, of course not


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

A few quick things:

I am a Diaz HATER!

I enjoy GSP / Fitch Fights!

I HATE boxing!

Yes, I am a Diaz hater. I can not stand the guy. It has nothing to do with his skill or abilities. The guy is obviously skilled in boxing and BJJ (not a #1 P4P in either, but very skilled). I hate the guy because he is a disrespectful unprofessional PUNK! I have to much respect for MMA to root for a guy who places doing drugs ahead of fighting for a living (which he has done in the past).

I very much enjoy GSP and Fitch fights. I know that they can get boring at times, but the two of them are VERY dominant! I was a high school wrestler and still enjoy watching wrestling on ESPN or NBC when its on, so with that in mind it is obvious why I like these two. Neither of them are in my top 5, but I do enjoy their fights!

I HATE boxing. For the most part I do not find it interesting. To me, the lack of variables in the fight, and the often long drawn out matches, are not exciting. I know some of the fights can be exciting, but over all, when ever a fight is going long I used to find myself hoping for a take down or a kick to the face or a submission. Boxing is just not my cup of tea!

Lastly, I agree with the poster above that I like a well rounded fighter better than a one dimensional fighter. They are just more exciting to me! 

Basically what I am saying here, is that it is possible that different aspects of the fight game can be found interesting to one person than another. I like to think of myself as a well educated MMA fan, been watching it since pretty much the beginning here in the US. And I know many other well educated fans that find a brawler v brawler to be a more interesting fight than a technical one!

ON TOPIC: WAR BJ


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds great I actually really happy with this outcome I was really bummed that GSP vs. Diaz wasn't happening but they made up for it with this fight. Good stuff :happy03:


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Still dissapointed. Not a Penn fan at all. But good God I'll be rooting for Penn to **** him up.


I feel the same way. This announcement made me a staunch BJ fan for this fight. Very surprised Dana let him into this event at all. Diaz generates interest from the fans, so he probably needed to do something to settle the fans down.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I really just wish all of Diaz' fights were 5 rounders.

How awesome would Diaz/Diego and Diaz/Karo be if they were 5 rounders?


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I would say Diaz chin is good, not amazing... he just has a crap ton of heart and conditioning. He goes down... but he gets back up.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BJ could lose if he over commits and gasses out badly. Luckily for him it's a three rounder so he can come out strong for the first two and cruise in the third. Plus Nick isn't the strongest so he's not going to get overpowered like he did against GSP and Fitch. 

To tell you the truth I'm not sure who's going to win this fight yet...although I'm siding with BJ.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope Diaz wins just to stick it up Dana's ass.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Jeez Nick gets no respect on this forum. Fine if you don't like his personality or the way he acts, but the guy can fight to say otherwise is borderline trolling.

1) Chin 
2) Heart
3) Aggressive Boxing
4) Recovery time
5) BJJ
6) Cardio
7) Mental game (in the ring)

He has some things going for him and will be no push over. 170 is also his natural WC and will be fighting a ballooned up LW, with reach and height advantages. Not that BJ lacks because he doesn't and can fight bigger people and has done so in the past with little problems. This fight is sick and will be very close.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

It drives me nuts that Nick Diaz seems to think that MMA is simply "boxing with jiu-jitsu if necessary". What the hell is that? That's not MMA, that's streetfighting and brawling. The reality is that Mixed Martial Arts is about learning different combative styles and integrating them into one sport. Without that integration, it's simply just fighting. And the fact that something fishy always happens when he's pitted against wrestlers like Jay Hieron and now Georges St. Pierre. What the hell does Nick think he's doing honestly? His biggest gimmick is that he acts like he's this fearless street thug who will fight anyone at any time. Why the hell would this make his image any better? It makes him look like a scared little kid.

I really hope BJ Penn embarrasses this guy.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Does Anderson Silva think MMA is just Muy Thai with BJJ? Or Does Brock think MMA is just Wrestling and GNP? That's a pretty silly statement, no offense.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome fight, very closely matched. I prefer this to the GSP fight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Does Anderson Silva think MMA is just Muy Thai with BJJ? Or Does Brock think MMA is just Wrestling and GNP? That's a pretty silly statement, no offense.


What makes Anderson so great is the fact that he integrates every single aspect of the sport into this conglomarative fighting style that nobody in the UFC has been able to exploit, even Chael Sonnen. Silva really has no weak areas to his game aside from his takedown defense, which has only been exploited by top level wrestlers such as Sonnen and Hendo. Silva doesn't back down from a challenge either. He takes fights that are horrible stylistically for him like the Sonnen and Henderson fights, and still comes out on top. Diaz avoids matchups that are bad for him stylistically for him, or so it seems. Even Brock is learning to integrate all facets of the MMA game together. 

Diaz seems to only view MMA as boxing with a bit of jiu-jitsu. I've never seen or heard of him working on his wrestling. He constantly says that wrestling is overused and shouldn't have a place in MMA. If Diaz wants to fight that way, fine. It will only be a detriment to him in a division that is dominated by top wrestlers. But to proclaim that he's this fearless hardass and then presumptively run away from a top-level wrestler is downright hypocritical. This whole situation just makes Diaz look like the biggest douche in MMA.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

limba said:


> If BJ can't finish Diaz in the 1st rd and/or the first half of the 2nd rd, i believe he could get in some trouble.
> 
> Diaz may not be a wrestler and he doesn't have the skills to create a fight that could force BJ's cardio to go downhill.
> 
> ...


Great insight to the fight.

My money says BJ will be taking down Diaz, because:

a) Hughes is helping him in that department
b) Diaz's TDD is absolutely terrible

If Penn comes in angry, hungry and motivated I see this fight not even leaving Round 1... I'm dead serious on that.

There's 2 different types of cardio and training/running a triathlon does help, but it's not the same as being in a cage fighting MMA. Diaz, most undoubtedly will come out and drop hands/mock Penn and that will be his undoing.

I used to dislike Penn but now finding myself taking a great liking to him. He's definitely matured as a fighter and is taking the necessary approaches to make another run at the title.

Diaz's strengths are his cardio, lanky reach and unorthodox striking (sort of a pitter patter to the body). He smothers smaller fighters of lower caliber, I don't think he knows what he's getting into with Penn.


This is going to be an utter WAR! :thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Diaz is going to get dominated this is a terrible matchup for him. He doesn't move his head and his footwork is slow BJ will pick him apart standing. BJ clearly has vastly superior wrestling and one of the best BJJ top games in the sport I don't see him having any problems passing and nullifying the active guard Diaz uses.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Soakked said:


> 1) Chin
> 2) Heart
> 3) Aggressive Boxing
> 4) Recovery time
> ...


Let's _do_ this:

Physicality: BJ- 5'9"/70" reach. Diaz- 6'1"/74" reach. 
Advantage: Diaz. He'll be the bigger, longer fighter.

Striking: Diaz uses boxing, but seems to prefer winging his shots, and isn't particularly fast. BJ is a well-rounded striker, known for precision and excellent counters.
Advantage: BJ?

Grappling: Diaz is an average grappler. BJ is a good grappler, often able to negate size disadvantages and avoid takedowns, and sports the better pegidree.
Advantage: BJ

Wrestling: Neither known for wrestling skills; neither has a wrestling pedigree.
Advantage: Even?

Jits/Subs: Diaz is a Gracie bb, while BJ earned his bb under Andre Peterneiras, and BJ also has a significantly better pedigree (world titles and medals).
Advantage: BJ?

Overall Defence: Diaz has decent stand-up defence, but tends to take damage (prone to cuts) and seems to have a rep for lack of TDD. BJ has good head movement, is notoriously difficult to get down, and is extremely flexible (rubber guard, etc).
Advantage: BJ?

Chin: Diaz has been stopped due to strikes twice, by Noons and Jeremy Jackson. BJ has been stopped due to strikes twice, by the likes of GSP and a prime Hughes. Both durable, but an agurment can be made that BJ has faced the far superior talent.
Advantage: BJ?

Gas Tank: Diaz has proven cardio. BJ has had cardio issues when he's been forced to grapple/fight off his back, especially at WW.
Advantage: Diaz? But in a three-rounder, neither should have a problem.

X-Factors: 
Neither fighter is especially old/young (Diaz 28/BJ 32). 
Both have been champs- BJ enjoying titles in multiple weight classes. 
Diaz's recent "episode" and consequent interview comments.
Is BJ still actually motivated- has alluded to retiring.
We generally know what we're getting with Diaz, but which WW-version of BJ will show up?

Thoughts?
.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

My thought is that wrestling goes to BJ... he did take down Edgar/Fitch plenty of times in their fights.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Pound&Mound said:


> My thought is that wrestling goes to BJ... he did take down Edgar/Fitch plenty of times in their fights.


Fair enough.

Keep 'em coming....

.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

H33LHooK said:


> Let's _do_ this:
> 
> Physicality: BJ- 5'9"/70" reach. Diaz- 6'1"/74" reach.
> Advantage: Diaz. He'll be the bigger, longer fighter.
> ...


I agree with everything except that BJ for sure has a wrestling advantage, he rarely uses it but he is without a doubt the better wrestler.
Also I would say Diaz is a good grappler and Bj is a great one, not average for Diaz and good for Penn.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

H33LHooK said:


> Wrestling: Neither known for wrestling skills; neither has a wrestling pedigree.
> Advantage: Even


Although neither is known. I have to give Penn the advantage in wrestling as well.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

How could any one think their wrestling is even?! BJ is light years ahead of Nick in the wrestling department.

And no offense Ari, but this whole; "Diaz just likes boxing with a bit of BJJ on the side" is some of the biggest load of rubbish I've ever heard. You're trying to rip on him because he likes to box (and boxes very well) and only uses his BJJ when really threatened? What the hell is wrong with that?! Why would he change that formula when it's been working so well?

In fact, you could almost say the EXACT same thing about BJ Penn.

And just because Diaz missed the Heiron fight and didn't show up to the GSP press conference doesn't mean that he's all of a sudden ducking wrestler's. He didn't pull himself from the GSP fight, he pulled himself from the press conference. The fact that they are both grappler's is just coincidence. 

Why would Nick Diaz be scared of getting taken down and smothered on the ground for 5 rounds, when he's fighting some one like BJ who has a much better chance at knocking him out cold or choking him unconscious?

Get layed on for 5 rounds or getting knocked out/choked out?? I know which one I'd rather pick.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

H33LHooK said:


> Let's _do_ this:
> 
> Physicality: BJ- 5'9"/70" reach. Diaz- 6'1"/74" reach.
> Advantage: Diaz. He'll be the bigger, longer fighter.
> ...


I agree mostly, but I think wrestling has to go to Penn. During the fight with Fitch he showed a lot of legitimate wrestling skills (until he gassed, then he looked like shit). And in a handi-cam post fight interview that was on MMAFighting ro something, he said he wanted to incorporate wrestling into his overall game to make him more dangerous. 

For that reason, I give Penn the edge in wrestling. But other than that totally agree.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

I am a BJ fan but looking at this in black and white, I think Diaz has a good chance of winning this. My reasons are his conditioning, his ability to strike and his submissions. BJ can take a punch but I see Nick out working him. I think Nick will take him deep and submit him. I hope I am wrong but its my gut feeling.
Mark


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

after bj defeats diaz, he can fight hardy or if miller runs with this situation like i think he will, diaz should get pissed and sign to fight miller.

he got scared.....homie.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Thelegend said:


> after bj defeats diaz, he can fight hardy or if miller runs with this situation like i think he will, diaz should get pissed and sign to fight miller.
> 
> he got scared.....homie.


Hardy as in Dan Hardy? I'm a big Dan Hardy fan, but no way in hell is he ready to fight any top tier competition. 

When Penn destroys Diaz, giving him Hardy would be a slap in the face.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Alessia said:


> Hardy as in Dan Hardy? I'm a big Dan Hardy fan, but no way in hell is he ready to fight any top tier competition.
> 
> When Penn destroys Diaz, *giving him Hardy would be a slap in the face.*


thats the point lol, imagine if he losses!

lol no takedowns and hardy would have a shot imo


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Thelegend said:


> thats the point lol, imagine if he losses!
> 
> lol no takedowns and hardy would have a shot imo


Penn losing to Hardy would be mind blowing. I wonder what kind of odds that would be. 

I'd really hate to see the fight because more than likely Dan would be cut and I don't want that! Lol.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Alessia said:


> Penn losing to Hardy would be mind blowing. I wonder what kind of odds that would be.
> 
> I'd really hate to see the fight because more than likely Dan would be cut and I don't want that! Lol.


lol not penn, diaz!

after penn beats diaz, give diaz hardy, that way when hardy wins, he can troll diaz for the rest of his career.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Thelegend said:


> lol not penn, diaz!
> 
> after penn beats diaz, give diaz hardy, that way when hardy wins, he can troll diaz for the rest of his career.


Ahh yeah! That would be funny shit, lol. 

I bet if Hardy beat Diaz, Dana would give him a lifelong contract regardless of wins or loses. xD

Hell I'm up for this now.

Hardy vs Diaz! Let's do this! :thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> lol not penn, diaz!
> 
> after penn beats diaz, give diaz hardy, that way when hardy wins, he can troll diaz for the rest of his career.


Hardy has around an 8 percent chance of beating Diaz. The two fighter's are leagues apart.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, Diaz would destroy Dan Hardy. 

Paul Daley repeat, only easier.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, Diaz would destroy Dan Hardy.
> 
> Paul Daley repeat, only easier.


Not sure why people ever compare Daley to Hardy. Daley is a significantly better fighter than Dan Hardy.

Diaz would absolutely annihilate Dan Hardy.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Not sure why people ever compare Daley to Hardy. Daley is a significantly better fighter than Dan Hardy.
> 
> Diaz would absolutely annihilate Dan Hardy.


I'd really like to see Daley vs Hardy though. Just an old fashioned brawl in the cage 

I cant help but feel like the only reason Hardy hasnt been cut yet is because he's English, and one of (if not THE) most popular british fighters in the UFC and MMA.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

you know this kind of makes up for puling diaz from the GSP fight, because this for a No.1 contender slot does make sense and this is a really entertaining fight, and besides any fight dictated by GSP is guaranteed to be boring so there is a strong chance Diaz vs GSP could be just another boring GSP fight, where as this stands a much better chance of been fully of excitement.


----------

